# Concertos vs. Symphonies



## neoshredder

Which instrumental style do you prefer for Orchestra? I always preferred Concertos. Concerti Grossi, Trumpet Concertos, Oboe Concertos, Piano Concerto, or whatever. The idea of an instrument doing solos and being accompanied by an Orchestra intrigues me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Concertos.


----------



## Ondine

neoshredder said:


> Which instrumental style do you prefer for Orchestra? I always preferred Concertos. Concerti Grossi, Trumpet Concertos, Oboe Concertos, Piano Concerto, or whatever. The idea of an instrument doing solos and being accompanied by an Orchestra intrigues me.


Same here neo. But for overall concertos I prefer those from the Baroque era by far with the exception the Mozartian ones.

If symphonies, I have in high esteem the ones of Haydn.


----------



## neoshredder

Beethoven's, Late Mozarts, and Schubert's Symphonies aren't too bad either. But yeah the Classical Era Symphonies I enjoy more.


----------



## neoshredder

And how could I forget Boccherini and CPE Bach's Symphonies. They are almost an extension of the Baroque Era.


----------



## Mephistopheles

I personally find it a strange and slightly difficult question - I would say that, by a good way, I have many more favourite and beloved symphonies than I do concertos, yet I like the _idea_ of a concerto more because of the interaction between the soloist and the orchestra, and the opportunity for flashy displays and greater interpretative variety. For that reason I voted concerto.


----------



## Ondine

neoshredder said:


> And how could I forget Boccherini and CPE Bach's Symphonies. They are almost an extension of the Baroque Era.


Oh yes, Boccherini symphonies are beautiful ones too


----------



## Ondine

Mephistopheles said:


> [...]the interaction between the soloist and the orchestra, [...].


I can share this. The idea of a relational interaction is very appealing


----------



## Art Rock

Classical era: concertos
Romantic era: symphonies
20th-21st century: concertos


----------



## neoshredder

Classical Era: Symphonies
Romantic Era: Concertos
20th-21st Century: Concertos


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Classical era: concertos
Romantic era: symphonies by Mahler and Bruckner, concertos by everyone else
20th century: concertos


----------



## neoshredder

I don't know. I prefer Bruckner's and Mahler's Concertos more.


----------



## jani

Baroque: Concertos
Classical: Concertos
Romantic: Symphonies (Beethoven&Sibelius) concertos on everyone else.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Baroque: Concertos
> Classical: Concertos
> Romantic: Symphonies (Beethoven&Sibelius) concertos on everyone else.


There weren't any symphonies in the Baroque era. It's out of Classical, Romantic and 20th Century. You haven't given us your opinion on the 20th century yet.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> There weren't any symphonies in the Baroque era. It's out of Classical, Romantic and 20th Century. You haven't given us your opinion on the 20th century yet.


Yes because i haven't listened to them(20th century symphonies&concertos) enough to give it.


----------



## Faville

I have always preferred symphonies over concertos.
I'm trying to think of some logical reason why this is--I suppose symphonies were what caused me to fall in love with classical music in the first place and also give me the most moving personal experiences as a performer. I also had a best friend/roommate who primarily loved solo instrumental (mostly violin) music, which probably caused me to move further into the symphonic camp.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Throwing the two in a balance, I'd say I prefer symphonies. I'm more attracted to orchestral color than individual pyrotechnics.

When I hear concertos, I prefer those which David Hurwitz calls justification concertos, where the instrument is an _equal_ partner with the orchestra, justifying his presence (like Beethoven's violin concerto), instead of virtuoso concertos, where the soloist expresses "the range of personality shown by him _against_ whatever the orchestra tries to throw at him" (like Mendelssohn's violin concerto).


----------



## Ukko

A strong preference for concerti suggests an immature or stunted appreciation of classical music.



But not that you are a bad person.

:angel:


----------



## jani

I prefer Concertos for violin & Stringed instruments, i just feel that stringed instruments are the most intimate instrument family.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> I prefer Concertos for violin & Stringed instruments, i just feel that stringed instruments are the most intimate instrument family.


Hah. You have correctly discerned that symphonies tend not to express 'intimacy'. It's that crowd of musicians, probably.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> Hah. You have correctly discerned that symphonies tend not to express 'intimacy'. It's that crowd of musicians, probably.


Sorry i should have phrased my post better, what i meant is that i think that Stringed instruments are the most intimate instruments and express intimacy better than other instrument families.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Sorry i should have phrased my post better, what i meant is that i think that Stringed instruments are the most intimate instruments and express intimacy better than other instrument families.


Sure, but uh... (back in the day, one of my drinking companions was 'famous' for this unfinished quibble).

If intimacy is your preference, and considering the title of the thread, you perforce are simply casting your vote for the concerto form, eh? That was the point of my gentle sarcasm above. At least I think it was gentle - Sheldon and I have difficulty with the concept.


----------



## jani

Beethoven Symphonies have plenty of intimate moments like the 2nd movement of his 7th.


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Beethoven Symphonies have plenty of intimate moments like the 2nd movement of his 7th.


With all those musicians sitting there listening?

On a more serious note, those 'intimate moments' may be considered 'concertante intervals' within the symphony. So...


----------



## neoshredder

Hilltroll72 said:


> A strong preference for concerti suggests an immature or stunted appreciation of classical music.
> 
> 
> 
> But not that you are a bad person.
> 
> :angel:


*Hoping it's a joke*


----------



## principe

I cannot choose between apples and oranges. I love and enjoy them both. The same way!
(However, in terms of musical scope and comprehensive craftsmanship, Symphonies are a more complete product and a greater rewarding experience.)

Principe


----------



## davinci

Prefer Symphonies. But here's a question to those with more classical/romantic knowledge than myself. Why aren't there more viola concertos from the great masters?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

davinci said:


> Prefer Symphonies. But here's a question to those with more classical/romantic knowledge than myself. Why aren't there more viola concertos from the great masters?


They were scared that they wouldn't compose something good enough for all the amazing viola virtuosos in the world.


----------



## nikitema

Concerto with 1 and more soloists is the best form to express a content in my opinion.


----------



## Lenfer

MaestroViolinist said:


> Concertos.


This...


----------



## Sonata

I'm more of a concerto fan, especially piano concertos. The exception of course are Mahler symphonies.


----------



## Mickey

Can I vote twice?


----------



## Vaneyes

Another choice, I can't do it, I feel an aneurysm coming on.


----------



## silex

The first time i heard classical music it was the Vivaldi's concert and it was amazing, All that instruments combined in a creation that seemed endless, it was perfect.

i perfer concerts because they are long, and have a lot to offer, also the symphonies have great style and things that do not let you stop listening, but they do not have as many things as the concerts, that's mi opinion


----------



## Arsakes

With my vote for concertos, it's a tie now


----------



## KenOC

Not as I see it... :lol:


----------



## jurianbai

I almost exclusively listen to Violin Concertos. My second favorite genre. on other hand, rarely listen to symphony, only the top ten / important ones.


----------



## ClassicalDJ

I voted for symphonies. They have made up a disproportionally high proportion of my classical music listening (probably over 75%), so I suppose you could say my taste for concertos (and many other classical genres) is underdeveloped. I do seem to prefer 20th century concertos to earlier ones (Britten and Shostakovich come to mind).


----------



## pendereckiobsessed

IMO Symphonies are better, you can have a wider range of moods one can create. With concertos moods generally specifically involve the soloist(s) with the orchestra and the soloist(s) is emphasized. With symphonies one can create moods not specific to the soloist(s) involving much more instruments with one normally not emphasized over all others. 

Well that was my opinion. You are certainly entitled to yours if you disagree.


----------



## Kieran

Big Mozart man (6'2"!) - so concertee-i! :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

It's like choosing between main courses and desserts. With just desserts, I'd probably get sick, but with only main courses, life would be pretty dull. Being sick is nasty, so I'd be inclined to choose symphonies... but I'll insist that a full life includes both main courses and desserts.


----------



## Novelette

C.P.E. Bach was certainly the king of the Sturm und Drang--his are among the best symphonies of the era!

But I also like the concerti of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Liszt, and Schumann--they are unmistakably symphonic in dimensions.


----------



## DavidA

As some said, like choosing between apples and oranges. I voted concertos as I tend to listen to that form more. But there are many symphonies I love listening to as well,


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

why did i vote concertos.....


----------



## KenOC

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> why did i vote concertos.....


Temporary insanity, no doubt. But it seems to be a done deed, regret is useless...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

KenOC said:


> Temporary insanity, no doubt. But it seems to be a done deed, regret is useless...


I must have been in a Baroque or 20th C. phase...


----------



## Xaltotun

I might prefer concertos IF there existed an iron-clad rule that they must always sound like the orchestra is out to crush and destroy the soloist, who must struggle valiantly, clash against the oppressing orchestra and finally "die" in a heroic act of self-sacrifice. But as there's no such rule... I prefer symphonies.


----------



## Mahlerian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> why did i vote concertos.....


Mahler's 7th isn't a concerto, you know....


----------



## Wandering

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler's 7th isn't a concerto, you know....


But it is, a Concerto for Guitar, just as COAG. :lol:


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I must have been in a Baroque or 20th C. phase...


I guess you could say you are in your late Romantic stage now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Geesh, another.

View attachment 11543


----------



## Wandering

I'm neutral here, as far as the thread poll.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I guess you could say you are in your late Romantic stage now.


I think so!


----------



## tdc

Both types of composition can get into the area of egotistical showmanship a little, I think. A symphony as much as a concerto, just in a different way. I'm in between in this poll, but I think it is very hard to pull of a convincing symphony from start to finish, so percentage wise, I probably enjoy listening to more concertos all the way through.


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> Geesh, another.
> 
> View attachment 11543


^ I _absolute_ must have that die, let _it_ make all important decisions concerning my life, I'd probably end up better off.


----------



## Tristan

Honestly, I love concertos for their ability to allow a virtuoso to show off. And this is coming from someone who doesn't play an instrument, save a mediocre capability at the piano.


----------



## CDs

Tough choice but I went with symphonies. I highly enjoy piano concertos and trumpet concertos. But Beethoven and Mozart symphonies are just too good not to vote for symphonies.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I've always loved symphonies more than concertos, or any other type of classical music for that matter (except maybe masses).


----------



## SixFootScowl

Definitely symphonies for me. I do like violin concertos though.


----------



## znapschatz

Pointless poll. How can there be a choice? I'll sit this one out, wait for something relevant. Or fun.


----------



## hpowders

Concertos for me, as in Mozart's Keyboard Concertos, Beethoven's Violin Concerto and Piano Concerto No. 4, Brahms Violin Concerto and Piano Concerto No. 2, Sibelius' Violin Concerto, Berg's Violin Concerto and Schoenberg's Piano Concerto, give me much more pleasure than listening to any old symphony.


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> Pointless poll. How can there be a choice? I'll sit this one out, wait for something relevant. Or fun.


​


----------



## SixFootScowl

We could also have a poll on what type of concertos one likes best:  piano, violin, etc. Would it matter? No. Would it be fun? Maybe. Might be interesting to see if one type instrument in concerto is overwhelmingly more preferred over others, but then maybe that would be biased by the predominance of such one instrument in concertos to begin with. I don't know. But I'll stick with violin concertos.


----------



## Enthusiast

I think the "time of the concerto" coincided with the decline of the symphony in the Twentieth Century. In the two preceding centuries great composers seemed to reserve their greatest orchestral utterances for the symphonic form but apart from Sibelius I don't think this is true post-Mahler. The symphonist crown probably passed to Shostakovich but, although I enjoy them all, his symphonies seem of mixed quality. Only some of them are fit to stand beside his concertos for violin and for cello. Bartok wrote many great concertos (but no symphonies), Many of Prokofiev's concertos seem more focused than many of his symphonies. We have great concertos by Berg, Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Ligeti, Britten, Walton, Carter, Ravel, Gubaidulina, Lutoslawski (OK, he was a symphonist of some note, too), Nielsen and so on. There are many great 20th Century concertos but far fewer great symphonies - the reverse of what we see looking at the 18th and 19th centuries, I think.


----------



## MJongo

I really like the concept and structure of piano concertos the best, but most of my favorite works between the two are symphonies. There aren't many non-piano concertos I really enjoy, so considering everything I'm voting symphonies.


----------

